# best reptile photo



## reptiledude1 (Feb 2, 2010)

hi all post up your best reptile photos you have every took ill start with mine.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Feb 2, 2010)

love that bluey pic


----------



## sk17zn (Feb 2, 2010)

Very nice pics mate


----------



## miley_take (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 2, 2010)

O.marmorata


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2237&pictureid=20790


----------



## bluey66 (Feb 2, 2010)

These a 5 of my best Reptile photos.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 2, 2010)

L.chloris


----------



## bluey66 (Feb 2, 2010)

Here a some more of my favourite Reptile photos.


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Two Greens*

*Hi there...this is my fav. GTP pic [female on the left, male on the right]...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*
*



*


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 2, 2010)

im no photographer and dont have a good camera :lol: but here are a few of my favs i have taken


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 2, 2010)

Not very good but l like it .


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Feb 3, 2010)

*A few pics you might enjoy*


----------



## thals (Feb 3, 2010)

Only tweaked the background, Lucifer is as is


----------



## TahneeMaree (Feb 3, 2010)

the crab isn't a rep I know, but I love the pic


----------



## morgs202 (Feb 3, 2010)

Not exactly awsome pics, but they're the best I've got. The beardie is my Basil, and for some reason he was happy to let this butterfly perch on his head. Quite cute


----------



## kavsreptiles (Feb 3, 2010)

*Ginger megs my bredli*

1st pic is ginger megs hope to breed next season

2nd pic is ginger and the boy i got her


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 3, 2010)

This is my female Levis that i took with my little point and shoot.


----------



## froglet (Feb 3, 2010)

some of mine


----------



## froglet (Feb 3, 2010)

a few more


----------



## Kurto (Feb 3, 2010)

Heres a couple of my favs, that fit the catagory....


----------



## punisherSIX (Feb 3, 2010)

Best i've managed to take with my old point and shoot, a wild carpet near Boonah


----------



## smileymertz (Feb 3, 2010)

just a few.....out of many!


----------



## adfel (Feb 3, 2010)

This is my beautiful new boy.... And the best photo ever he sat still in the same pose for almost 10 mins for me right up against the camera lens...


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 3, 2010)

The Bridgestone Sandie


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL! Nice Bridgestone Sandie, one of the best locales imo.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 3, 2010)

A couple of my favourites that I've taken.


----------



## smileymertz (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, I love them all, but the first one is my fave Mattsnake!


----------



## No-two (Feb 3, 2010)

Heres a few I like.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 3, 2010)

This is the best one I have at work, Have a few at home that could contend.
Using a 35-255mm macro lens. (really want a 18mm :cry


----------



## smileymertz (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the colours on that little guy the_s_word! Was just reading your post you started when you first put your deposit on him!


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 3, 2010)

A nice photo of a frilly I took at Sydney Wildlife World last year.


----------



## Nicole74 (Feb 3, 2010)

This is my little fella....


----------



## itbites (Feb 3, 2010)

Some of my and Andy's frillies.


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 3, 2010)

not the best quality taken at billabong sanctuary last year


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 3, 2010)

Savanna roaming...


----------



## reptiledude1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice pics everyone


----------



## Banjo (Feb 3, 2010)

Here are a couple of my pics.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well that's nearly all my photos actually


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pics bluey66...reptile porn!!!???


----------



## Elapidae1 (Feb 3, 2010)

This is nearly all of mine


----------



## Kitah (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a LOT of reptile and amphibian pics that I like... and I want to take more, lol  
Heres some older shots. 

GTP from Australia Zoo (through glass)














Beardie at Aus Zoo





Wild dainty tree frog (nighttime)





Death adder- childers reptile park (through glass)





AHG (dead- taken at night)





Wild coastal carpet (night time)





Kreffts shortnecked turtle 









hatchling longneck 





Wild burtons (night shot)





wild water dragon 







Sorry, I got carried away


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 4, 2010)

Murray Darling...


----------



## LippyM (Feb 4, 2010)

Ralphie


 

Santos




Jubby


 

She's the Fastest




Puddy


----------



## Hominid (Feb 4, 2010)

hears a couple of mine.


----------



## spazzakazza (Feb 4, 2010)

Pic from Taronga Zoo Last year


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 4, 2010)

A couple of mine, posted before, but here they are again. Not necessarily my best, but a couple of my faves.


----------



## sweetangel (Feb 4, 2010)

heres mine, there are a few more but i'll just put thoes up for now!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2010)

Some great pics in this thread  Love the turtle shots Shadow!!


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 4, 2010)

great picutres everyone , heres some of mine .


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 4, 2010)

some turtle pics


----------



## XKiller (Feb 4, 2010)

not the best pic but i like it. taken of me iphone


----------



## 0Spudly0 (Feb 4, 2010)

reptiledude1 said:


> hi all post up your best reptile photos you have every took ill start with mine.



Omg ur bredli photo!! thats amazing i love their colours!!  can u guys gimme a hand on my thread 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/snake-tub-129399


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a couple more pics but I like this one at the moment.


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 4, 2010)

Another.


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 4, 2010)

This is one of my favourites -


----------



## scutatus (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow!! there are certainly some beautiful animals out there and indeed some people who have a gift with the lens, some fabulous shots here, I wish I had a flare for photography.......... Fortunately i get to enjoy the work oy you guys here which is great.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2010)

I've got a few personal favourites, but I always seem to come back to this one:

Thats a classic shot Stevo2!


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 4, 2010)

As is yours Moosenoose! Very nice indeed 

The poor Bar-lipped skink was feeling a bit threatened at the time of the photo - It was trying to hide from my Frilly.....


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 4, 2010)

moose thats a great pic

D


----------



## Kitah (Feb 4, 2010)

moosenoose, stunning picture! I love it!


----------



## tonesanlainie (Feb 4, 2010)

I think a caption could be "yum!!"


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 4, 2010)

And some more. Last pics were a couple of my animals, here's some wild visitors, Peron's Tree Frogs


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 5, 2010)

wow! Such great photos! How some of you manage to get so close to the wild reptiles I'll never know... Here's a few of mine.

Captive - 


 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 
Wild -


----------



## Omgitschris (Feb 5, 2010)

lizardjasper, your freshie looks too have some real size to it, do you have more pics of it ? and moosenoose, that rbbs looks awsome, great shot.


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, one more photo!





He's not mine, he belongs to the Rockhampton Botanical Garden Zoo! 






You know one was once stolen from there? Quite awhile ago. The paper ran a story in it and the article featured on Rove Live's "What The?"
Here's a couple of photos from the nearby Crocodile Farm. 
This is King Wally. He weighs over 900kgs!






And this poor guy has been a resident of the park since his bottom jaw was ripped off in a fight in the wild, and wild life rangers found him. He's so spoilt now, get's hand fed and everything. He's over 70 years old.


----------



## Schlumpe (Feb 8, 2010)

Great Images everyone. here is a few of mine.


----------



## SuburbanMe (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's a shot of one of my kimberley Northern Blue tongues. (The one in My avatar actually!)


----------

